# Etiquetas para frente de un gabinete



## lalex (Dic 5, 2008)

No se si le dan ese nombre, pero necesitaria unas etiquetas para mis amplificador de audio...

Yo digo, esas etiquetas q se pegan en el frente del gabinete del amplificador y dicen: volumen, balance, agudo, grave, etc...



alguien tiene algunas imagenes, directas para imprimir? o sabe donde conseguirlas?


----------



## lalex (Dic 5, 2008)

despues de mi larga busqueda... decidi hacer mis propias etiquetas


aca se las paso...

la puse en jpg, asi q no tienen medida...tienen q copiarla y pegarla en el word, y ahi asignarle la medida de su gabinete


----------



## ciri (Dic 5, 2008)

yo las suelo hacer en algún programa de dibujo, autocad, con algún retoque de algo parecido al photoshop (paint).. y las mando a imprimir en etiquetas autoadesivas, en alguna casa de impresión..

y an agunos casos que puedan llegar a estar mucho en contacto, con dedos. y demás.. les suelo poner, un film de contac, para protegerlos un poco...

quedan bien en algunos casos..


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 5, 2008)

yo las mando hacer en un marco de serigrafia y las serigrafio directamente en el panel... algunas tintas de serigrafia son muy resistentes a friccion e incluso a ataques quimicos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 5, 2008)

Buenas!
En post de hace un tiempo yo describí como hago las "letras" para mis amplificador (con frente de aluminio) anodizado. Por si les sirve...se los paso.
Acá está el comentario: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/151312/
Y acá la foto de como queda: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/149356/

Saludos!


----------



## lalex (Dic 6, 2008)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Buenas!
> En post de hace un tiempo yo describí como hago las "letras" para mis amplificador (con frente de aluminio) anodizado. Por si les sirve...se los paso.
> Acá está el comentario: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/151312/
> Y acá la foto de como queda: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/149356/
> ...



esa es buena...

entonces la pido asi,, hoja transparente adhesiva.. y le mando imprimir de una...


pero mi idea es aparte,, darle un estilo aero.. o cosas asi,, como el q mostre anteriormente..


mas tarde muestro una tapa,, de una fuente de alimentacion...


----------



## lalex (Dic 6, 2008)

ai ta! en mi caso le puse eso voltajes... porq es la q tengo,,







Saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 6, 2008)

hola a todos: lalex estan lindos tus diseños y son de facil "fabricado", solo lo imprimis lo barnizas o pones contac y lo pegas este finde me hago alguno y los comparto


saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 6, 2008)

lalex dijo:
			
		

> esa es buena...
> 
> entonces la pido asi,, hoja transparente adhesiva.. y le mando imprimir de una...



Es una "transparencia autoadhesiva para fotocopiadora o impresora laser"




			
				lalex dijo:
			
		

> pero mi idea es aparte,, darle un estilo aero.. o cosas asi,, como el q mostre anteriormente..
> 
> 
> mas tarde muestro una tapa,, de una fuente de alimentacion...



Para lo que querés vos, con esos looks medio artísticos tal vez sea mejor que uses un papel satinado autoadhesivo y una laser color, pero esa es un poco cara...


----------



## lalex (Dic 6, 2008)

aa oks, voy a ver si consigo esas hojas raras.. jee



,, muchas gracias..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 21, 2008)

jajaja me equivoque, lei etiketa de "FERNET" para amplificador..jajaja

En fin .
Estan buenos tus frente. No se me habia ocurrido imprimirlos en papel.

Yo compraba unas letras (Logotipe) y armaba el frentecito una manito de laca y listo. 
Saludos


----------



## antonhy2009 (Abr 30, 2009)

alguno tiene el programa front designer v3.0 o sabe de algun sitio para bajarlo *******?, les dejo esta etiketa que hice para una potencia que quiero armar a ver que opinan, esta echo con el paint


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 30, 2009)

antonhy2009 dijo:
			
		

> alguno tiene el programa front designer v3.0 o sabe de algun sitio para bajarlo *******?, les dejo esta etiketa que hice para una potencia que quiero armar a ver que opinan, esta echo con el paint



Sigue al pie de la letra las normas de participación de la comunidad, es indispensable para poder participar:



> 2.9 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2009)

antonhy2009 dijo:
			
		

> alguno tiene el programa front designer v3.0 o sabe de algun sitio para bajarlo *******?, les dejo esta etiketa que hice para una potencia que quiero armar a ver que opinan, esta echo con el paint



Para hacer esa etiqueta simple (y si queres mucho mas complicadas también podes hacerlas) te recomiendo el Inkscape, que es software libre, trabaja sobre gráficos vectoriales que podés ajustar al tamaño que se te antoje, usa  todos los formatos estándar y no tanto.

Usándolo,lográs usar un software de primer nivel, no robás o pirateas nada, y cumplís con el pedido de Andrés.

Saludos!


----------



## antonhy2009 (May 11, 2009)

Si probe con el inscape pero se demora mucho en hacer un buen trabajo, pero ya consegui el frontal designer y gratis y te digo de primera es fabuloso, muy groso este programa, los diseños quedan con un nivel profesional y estetico sobresaliente, te digo mas si haces el gabinete bien hecho y esta bien pintado y enmascarado te queda como un producto de fabrica y no como un proyecto casero, saludos.


----------

